# diving the lulu 3-22



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

Leo, Stephanie and I headed out saturday to check out the Lulu. Flat seas and heavy fog the whole way. I sure do like having radar. There was a moderate surface current, negligible current at depth. 61-63F on bottom. Vis was 30-50ft depending on where you were. The wreck has alot of life, big snappers, lots of little AJ's. We had a mako approach us on the safety stop, the shark cruised about 10ft below us then left us alone. Leo had a shark shield on so that may have deterred it somewhat. Fortunately none of us speared any fish on this dive.
We did some jigging and brought home some almaco.

here is a video Leo made, by the time we did our ascent he had turned the cam off so no video of the shark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyCQvOKCQU8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice video enjoyed it thks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Great video Lane. Lots of life and lots of Snapper.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

I dint have the shark shield on until after we saw the mako.... I had just turned off my camera and had a feeling we were being watched so I kept looking behind us on the assent . I turned around to see the mako heading right under us and frantically tried to turn the camera back on when he loomed off in the murk. It was then I noticed the shield was off. He never came back once I turned it on but I am A-OK with that.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Ozeanjager said:


> I dint have the shark shield on until after we saw the mako.... I had just turned off my camera and had a feeling we were being watched so I kept looking behind us on the assent . I turned around to see the mako heading right under us and frantically tried to turn the camera back on when he loomed off in the murk. It was then I noticed the shield was off. He never came back once I turned it on but I am A-OK with that.


LOL - I've done that myself more times that I can count. In my experience, the effective range of a SharkShield is around 15', and varies a bit by the species of shark.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

All I got was a copyright infringement notice- any other way to see the video?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Cool experience with the mako! Still have yet to see one in the water with me


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*I would love to know*



badonskybuccaneers said:


> All I got was a copyright infringement notice- any other way to see the video?


I have had that happen , it says look on a PC and it's ok . But then I can see it on some mobile devices and not others... I wish there was an app that just " made it happen "


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/89877734?utm_sour...3MGJhNTUwfDI2MjEzNTE2fDEzOTU2MzAzNDh8NzcwMQ==

Here it is on vimeo maybe they are betta


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Lots of nice Almaco Jacks on there. Did you shoot anything to attract the shark?


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks great!!! can't wait to dive it!!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of life down there. Great vid, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup: 
We need a "PFF Rules" sign totin' "Smillie" to chose from the list! :yes:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice Vid Leo. Has anyone ever heard of Mako's attacking a human? If you boat 1 that will be your best chance for that.:no:


----------

